# rant about ignorant people n the dumb shit they do



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

My friend Chris is keeping a savanha monitor as a house pet, though the thing seems perfectly tame (all reptiles are completely unpredictable) I still worry about the thing having free roam since theres really no special heat source in general for it to warm up its body tempature, but it does have alot of natural lighting, to make sh*t worse he's trying to talk other people into getting iguannas and other big lizards to keep them the same way, I guess where I'm going with this is yeah I'm going to confront him and tell him the reasions why its wrong, or I'll just have him read the forum if ya'll have your own reasons, but is there anything to suggest him getting instead thats still a lizard that can be "house trained" (very doubtfully.) or easy to take care of.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Seems like a bad idea, although my friend has litter trained a tegu before, so I dont see why a bosc couldnt be. I think it would be hard to meet all its needs but if he can do it I supose it is possible. Just as long as he dosent converting his house into a savannah, lol.


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Monitors don't need UV bulbs so all he would need is a place that the monitor could go to warm up. Maybe some kind of box with heat lamps.


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

Heres a reason:

How about samonila(sp?). The last thing he needs is for him or even worse a guest to get sick.

Not to mention if the thing gets out...I could see the headlines now "Neighborhood Cats Missing...Could It Be...Satan!"


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

damn after reading that I almost want to house train a monitor, but it'd probably take alot of hard work.

nomaddan, yeah a majority of the newspapers and such are bitches, and will say anything to give animals a bad rap like they did with pittbulls, and for the most part he has it in a room that he doesnt use much so it shouldnt be any diffrent than it having its own cage, it'd just be a bigger cage right?

since it is possible anyone have any ideas I'd be able to get away with house training a large lizard like an iguanna or tegu or a monitor.
(one thing thats stopped me from keeping alot of lizards is the fact that I hate cages and such even my birds had free roam when I had them.)

EDIT: Yes im aware it'd be alot of work, not to mention time, but I don't have much of a social life outside of work, and yeah the lizard may turn on me due to them being unpredictable, but after I read some statistics on monitors I came to realise they'd flee rather than fight for most cases, so for the most part wouldn't I have to worry about how I was around the monitor rather than the other way around?


----------



## nomaddan (Nov 26, 2004)

It probably wouldn't be that hard to train a Green Iguana. People have them doing all kinds of things. If you look in any reptile magazine you will see a picture of an iguana posed like it is playing the guitar. Iguanas usually pick one place in the cage to do their duty or doo doo. I use to keep mine in a 6 foot cage I built. i would open the door and let him out once or twice a week so he could stretch and roam around. Mine was pretty mean and would whip at me when I tried to put him back in, but if you are careful and interact with it alot when it is young it would probably be ok. I would really look into the samonila (sp?) thing though. Samonila poisoning would really suck. Like having the flue and food poisoning all at once time 10.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

its not uncommon for iguanas to be free roaming, they usually have a corner of a room or a room thats theirs and access to the rest of the house, but monitors are dangerous, i've heard of water monitors tearing people up, its not a good idea to have a predator capable of harming you as a free roaming pet, much the same as you would not have a free roaming lion or bear.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

My friends tegu that I spoke of earlier, is a black and white argentina. She was extremely tame, as he handeled her all the time. When she got big enought she would break out of her cage (wire mesh top) and roam free till he returned. Never gave him problems when she was out. If your going to do it, make sure you spend a lot of time with it. Even though it may never be "tame" it would be bes to have it be comefortable with you. As for litter training, ya they prety much do that on their own if it is going to happen, but they all seem prety regular. My bosc has a corner he always uses, and I mean always. Although he has let a few slip in his water bowl, lol.


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

thank you all for your help,

nomadden, I'll hopfully find a way to not get samonila, probably just keep the house as clean as possible, and shower me and possibly the iguanna (not at the same time and don't use soap when it comes to showering him, or is there a special kind I can use?)

James, if I do get a monitor its going to be a savanha, as they have been known to be pretty tame.

Pam, Ive always wanted a tegu after reading up on them out of curiosity (my x had a red tegu.) but I think they might be alot of money. (I can afford one if they are, but I'd rather have money set aside for the vets and other emergency reasons.) should I just use newspaper for it to do its buisness on?


----------

